# Finally! Other people just like me! lol



## HMC (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi! Hi! Oh man am i excited ti find you guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lol! I came across ya'll from MissChievous, a make-up artist i have been watching on YouTube, (she's fabulous btw...i would highly recommend watching her on her channel) anyhoo...she mentioned you all on one of her videos so i gave a look and so here i am! 

I was telling my boyfriend about how i joined a MAC/ make-up lovers forum, and of course like all boys, rolled his eyes and giggled. But he is a member at treasure net forums for metal detecting and treasure hunting; things he enjoys doing, and i told him it's essentially the same thing; make-up is something i love and love talking ABOUT so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, i'm really excited to be here and meet some people who share the same passion as me!!!

Hope to get to know ya!!

Hannah


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome 2 specktra! you'll absaloutley love it here!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## suthrnblueblood (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## January (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll love it here


----------



## HMC (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I hope to get to know you all better!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome Welcome!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Purple (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome Hannah!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, you sound so energetic that I feel we're just as happy to have you here! Glad you found us, welcome =)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## HMC (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Haha, you sound so energetic that I feel we're just as happy to have you here! Glad you found us, welcome =)_

 
Well thank you! lol I'm excited to be here for sure. I can finally talk about make-up and all that stuff and share ideas with people who love it just as much as me!


----------



## Manon (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Hannah

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome Hannah


----------



## HMC (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## Cinci (Mar 3, 2010)

lol, loved your intro!   welcome to specktra


----------



## Susanne (Mar 3, 2010)

Hannah! Enjoy!


----------



## HMC (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_lol, loved your intro!   welcome to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! Thank you! Glad you liked it


----------



## HMC (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Hannah! Enjoy!_

 
Thank you! And trust me! I already am TONS!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

welcome to the forum hun!


----------



## Vanistar (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Snarkling (Mar 8, 2010)

Good to have another addict! 

Welcome!


----------



## HMC (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snarkling* 

 
_Good to have another addict! 

Welcome!_

 
Lol! Well i really am so, ya'll gained one more!! lol


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. My husband reacts the same way. welcome!


----------



## xxjenadanxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi! *waves* I know exactly what you mean about FINALLY having someone to talk to about makeup


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Hannah!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!!!!


----------

